# 806 vs 560



## Chvyrkr (Nov 21, 2012)

Got a possible opportunity to pick up either tractor. 

Both are within my price range, only another 1500 for the 806.

I don't know jack about tractors though. I can run one, switch attachments, etc... No other knowledge beyond that which any mechanic has about any machine. 

The 806 is probably more than I need, but it has a new paintjob and strait sheetmetal. 

The 560 has been used a little harder, but no harder than it'll be used on my place. It fits what I think I need a little better, I'm just not sure about the 5F/1R transmission. If that'll end up being less than I need down the road. 

The chores are simply maintaining pasture. Bushhog, disk, grade, etc... I don't want anything less than 50 hp. The only tractor I've used more than once was an older 25-35hp JD, and it was struggling to accomplish anything with any amount of speed. I have alot of pasture, and I don't want to spend any more time than I have to keeping it in shape. 

Any thoughts for a new guy?


----------



## IH_966 (Feb 4, 2013)

The 560 is a good tractor, same as the 806. Of course there is hp differences but I think for the cheaper, and being the appropriate size (also being a personal fav) the 560 would be the best. One thing you have to watch for is the rear tranny housing going out, that was the problem with the 60 series, it was the same tranny as the super m's but it had an overpowering 6 cylinder instead of four. If the tranny has already been replaced, then it'll be you favorite tractor. Also if they are diesels, glow plugs or ether shots will be very helpful as being old IH diesels are hard-starting.


----------



## IH_966 (Feb 4, 2013)

Also on the 5f/1r tranny, there is a torque amplifier that will make the tractor 10f/2r if it works correctly. I've drove my uncles 560 plenty on the road and it goes fast enough for legal road use.


----------



## Chris-se-ILL (Sep 21, 2003)

I own two 560's (gasoline) and an 806 (diesel), I grew up driving these tractors. Both tractors have their positive and negative features (as does most any tractor). The 560's are dependable and has decent power for it's size. We use the 560's with a heavy duty front-end loader and also a 6ft Bushhog. They are reliable and fairly fuel efficient. We also used them to pull upto 350 bushel grain wagons. The five-speed trans is not a problem (good low speeds and high speeds), and the road gear is fast enough to get ya down the road quickly (on narrow front-ends units slow down for sharp curves). 560's use a rolling/ramped ball actuator style brake that can become quite "grabby" but they are mechanical linkage and work even if the tractor engine quites. The T/A (torque amplifier can get you in trouble on hills! Going UP the hill the T/A gives you an immediate "downshift" effect (without using the foot clutch) when pulling a load. But "DO NOT" pull the T/A back when going DOWN a hill!!!! The tractor transmission will "free-wheel" and the tractor gets PUSHED down the hill by the load. The T/A's dry-clutch will over rev and can "come apart" (my hired hand did this to one of my 560's... blew the T/A pressure plate apart!). 

My 806 (diesel) is a real workhorse! It has plenty of power to pull, mow, whatever. We use ours for all seasons! It starts fine in the colder weather, but does sometimes require a shot of ether to give it that little kick in cold climates. My 806 still uses the original IH-RD style fuel pump and has plenty of power and still gets good fuel efficiency. I have been using the 806 to run my 18ft Woods bat-wing mower for pasture and filterstrips. The main drawback that I have with the 806 is the hydraulic brake system! if the engine dies.... you have maybe ONE or two pushes on the brakes and then the pressure is gone! At that point you have absolutely NO BRAKES and if you touch the clutch the engine-braking is gone too! This can be a major problem if the tractor engine dies while negotiating hills. I have had some really close calls in such situations. Several times I have been in life and death situations as the engine died on a hillside. 806 diesel = lots of power, good road speeds 8F-4R(+T/A split), great tractor (wish I had another). But very dangerous in "engine failure situations" on hills! 

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Chvyrkr (Nov 21, 2012)

Ended up with the 806, couldn't be more pleased.

So far, I spin out looooooooong before I lose power. 

So, need to find some wheel weights.


----------

